# Discounts for Ellen's Stardust diner??My



## ownsmany (Aug 16, 2008)

DD LOVES Ellen's stardust diner in NYC.  She loves to watch the waiters / waitress sing songs.

It is getting a little expensive every time we go to NYC - especially if we bring a few of her friends.

Any discount coupons out there for Ellen's Stardust Diner?  I don't see them listed on resturants.com.  Are they in the NYC entertainment book?  Any other coupons or discounts out there?


----------



## ownsmany (Oct 3, 2008)

*coupons?*

going again tomorrow.  Anyone know of any discount coupons?


----------



## wackymother (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sorry, I don't know of any, but I'll keep an eye out. Where is the diner? I don't know it. 

Did you try the NYC Convention and Visitors Bureau? They used to have coupons for some restaurants, if you actually stopped in at one of their storefronts. I don't know if they still do that, but here's where they are....

http://nycvisit.com/content/index.cfm?pagePkey=156


----------

